# Blade 2017 in Atlanta



## gic (Apr 28, 2017)

In about a month, any KKF'ers going to be there. Any interest in a dinner?


----------



## daveb (Apr 28, 2017)

Did it a couple years ago. Liked the event. Met Knifeknerd there. Found excellent Japanese Restaurant close by, will try and find name.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 28, 2017)

Almost certainly I am going. I'd love to join for a dinner.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 29, 2017)

I'll be there but not sure what my evening work plans are yet. I know one night is taken. Don, did we meet in Eugene?


----------



## dwalker (Apr 29, 2017)

I'll be there Friday, sadly, i don't think i can do dinner.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 29, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> I'll be there but not sure what my evening work plans are yet. I know one night is taken. Don, did we meet in Eugene?



Sadly not. By the time I got to the show I was too excited about things and totally forgot to drop by.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 29, 2017)

A small group of guys from here did drop by but I really didn't know what their handles here are. 
Thanks


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 30, 2017)

Leaving soon for Atlanta. Anyone else?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2017)

I'm planning on attending Blade sometime around 2037.


----------



## Don Nguyen (May 30, 2017)

I'll be at Blade! I'm going to be at 18R. If anyone visits me, snacks are totally welcome...


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 30, 2017)

I will take you up on that Don!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 5, 2017)

I got to say Don, you are a hard guy to catch at your table. Just that hand lettered sign saying you were out getting something to eat every time I came by.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 5, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> I got to say Don, you are a hard guy to catch at your table. Just that hand lettered sign saying you were out getting something to eat every time I came by.



I know, my table neighbor and I were joking about it. Seems like not that many people came by when I was there, and every time I took a break someone came by to see me...


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 5, 2017)

I was one of them.


----------



## DevinT (Jun 5, 2017)

Report on the show please. 

Hoss


----------



## dwalker (Jun 6, 2017)

I went on Friday. I was really only interested in kitchen cutlery which comprised about 1.5% of the show. I saw quite a few beautiful customs that were stunning to look at but did not have great geometry as far as I could tell. Of course, Don's knives were incredible and his level of fit and finish is unparalleled. Stephan Fowler's were really nice and the price is certianly attractive as well. The only reason I didn't take one of his home was I prefer longer gyutos which he didn't have with him.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 6, 2017)

I went on Friday. I was really only interested in kitchen cutlery which comprised about 1.5% of the show. I saw quite a few beautiful customs that were stunning to look at but did not have great geometry as far as I could tell. Of course, Don's knives were incredible and his level of fit and finish is unparalleled. Stephan Fowler's were really nice and the price is certianly attractive as well. The only reason I didn't take one of his home was I prefer longer gyutos which he didn't have with him.
View attachment 35830

Here are some nice offerings from Jeremy Spake


Eagle Crest Forge


Carter had a lot of knives there and had an apprentice along as well. Takeda had his usual offerings. The gyutos of his that I handled at the show were noticeably thinner than the last example I had. The grind was still the newer style.
I ran across a Japanese maker that I was unfamiliar with by the name of Takeshi Iwai. He had very nice Damascus clad blue steel. Just gyutos were the heaviest I've handled and make my Toyama seem like a lightweight. I should have taken some choil shots. Anyway, he says he may have found a state-side retailer in California this year but couldn't remember the name (language barrier). JKI perhaps, Bernal? Interesting knives, but I didn't take the chance on one. I could see them being an awesome performer or a wedge king. Looking at the grind can be deceiving so I passed.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 6, 2017)

Iwai knives

In the end, i went home with only a couple of Takashimas from Takeda and this camp knife from Fowler.View attachment 35834

I don't have better pics of the Fowler because he had a little more work to do to it. I'll show it off when it arrives.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 6, 2017)

Though they might not be the main focus of the show, I thought there were a lot more custom kitchen blades than in the past. That includes a fair number of Japanese makers displaying. I would raise that percentage of the show a little higher. Maybe 5 to 10% of the custom makers and a few commercial companies like Cutco and Shun.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 6, 2017)

A comment about Takeda at the show. I tracked his table down late the second day only to find he only had like one kitchen knife on it plus a lot of folders and hunting knives. I thought maybe he didn't bring the kitchen stuff this year but then I noticed his facebook page showed a photo from the first day. The table was covered with food prep cutlery. Looks like he had a very good show and that his knives are in high demand with users.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 6, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> Though they might not be the main focus of the show, I thought there were a lot more custom kitchen blade than in the past. That includes a fair number of Japanese maker displaying. I would raise that percentage of the show a little higher. Maybe 5 to 10% of the custom makers and a few commercial companies like Cutco and Shun.



You are correct, I was using hyperbole, though my estimate accurately reflected the percentage of knives I was interested in. I have no love for cutco and the like.:beer:


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 6, 2017)

My wandering around was mostly chatting with other maker friends, a lot of them with the ABS. Lots of incredible work, like Kyle Royer, Jean-Loius Regal, Veronique Rodriguez, Mike Quesenberry, and more.

Hung out with Mareko Maumasi and Jeremy Spake for a majority of it, they brought some great stuff as always.

I got to meet a lot of great people who stopped by (and sorry to those that I missed while I was apparently eating all the time (NoodleSoup)).


----------



## DevinT (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks guys, good stuff!

@Don, too bad you didn't meet noodle soup, he's been in the knife scene for a very long time. Maybe next time.

Hoss


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 7, 2017)

DevinT said:


> Thanks guys, good stuff!
> 
> @Don, too bad you didn't meet noodle soup, he's been in the knife scene for a very long time. Maybe next time.
> 
> Hoss



It's been two shows now that I've missed him. First in Eugene, now at Blade! I swear I'll meet you NoodleSoup.


----------

